# back pack bee vac



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the idea of the screened cage inside the bucket. Would like to see more pictures and maybe plans for the building. Hope your cut out went well.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do you want to wear a bee vac on your back? I'd rather put the vac on the ground and use a longer hose.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I saw one like it on ghost busters. worked for them


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, like in Ghostbusters, only Beebusters, right? Maybe he's working off a high ladder?


----------



## wildbill (Jan 9, 2011)

judyv47954 said:


> LOL! Yeah, like in Ghostbusters, only Beebusters, right? Maybe he's working off a high ladder?


that right .i didnt want to run them threw 20ft of line


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I ran a colony through 20' of line today. They came out better than I did, since it's so hot. I was surprised at how few casualties there were.


----------

